# Vinegaroon breeding a success!!!



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 11, 2011)

it took a very long time, but was worth it :biggrin:

group picture









heres a pic of the mating process :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Drakk (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice congrats!!!!


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations, and keep up the good work. It is nice to see these awesome, but overlooked animals being bred.
Be sure to do a breeding report.


----------



## ballpythonteen (Sep 12, 2011)

thats awsome looking forward to reading the breeding report


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone,
 and yes ill be posting a breeding report very soon


----------



## sfpearl300z (Sep 13, 2011)

This is awesome!  Selling any?  I'm in for one!


----------



## Michiel (Sep 13, 2011)

What species is it? some kind of Thelyphonus?


----------



## JODECS (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations... what is its specific name?


----------



## Michiel (Sep 13, 2011)

Why do you repeat my question? If you need attention, go to facebook


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 13, 2011)

sfpearl300z said:


> This is awesome!  Selling any?  I'm in for one!


pm me if you're interested 

BTW the species is Mastigoproctus giganteus


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 13, 2011)

Really prominent red highlights on the parents- do you know the locale that they came from?  Congrats!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 13, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Really prominent red highlights on the parents- do you know the locale that they came from?  Congrats!


no sorry  , thnx btw


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW!  That is all I have to say!

Excellent job!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 15, 2011)

They look great, congrats!



pinoy_John said:


> it took a very long time, but was worth it :biggrin:


Could you explain this a little bit for me?  Do you mean it just took a long time for you to be successful, or that this specific pairing and gestation itself took a long time?  

Thanks in advance. 

--Joe


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 17, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> They look great, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the pairing itself and gestation period; the whole mating process took about a day and a half (which is the longest pairing i had to go through :exhausted: ) and the gestation took three and a half months.


----------



## JODECS (Sep 17, 2011)

pinoy_John said:


> I meant the pairing itself and gestation period; the whole mating process took about a day and a half (which is the longest pairing i had to go through :exhausted: ) and the gestation took three and a half months.


 how about the feeding schedule during the gravid period? did you powerfeed or regular feeding only?


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 17, 2011)

I power fed her until  she made herself an underground chamber then i stopped feeding her entirely. she stayed in the chamber for the rest of the gestation period and until the babies molted into 2nd instar.


----------



## TheSanguineSaint (Oct 26, 2017)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Thanks everyone,
> and yes ill be posting a breeding report very soon


Was a breeding report ever done and of so where can I find it...I am attempting to breed these little wonders and am trying to fill my head with as much as I can find on the subject. Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 26, 2017)

TheSanguineSaint said:


> Was a breeding report ever done and of so where can I find it...I am attempting to breed these little wonders and am trying to fill my head with as much as I can find on the subject. Thanks in advance


Here it is. The information you want there isn't anything special though, there is plenty of information about breeding this particular species when you google it. Happy breeding! but just a heads up, it's easy-- but tedious.

-JohnD.


----------



## CloseLeech (Nov 27, 2017)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> I power fed her until  she made herself an underground chamber then i stopped feeding her entirely. she stayed in the chamber for the rest of the gestation period and until the babies molted into 2nd instar.


Sorry I'm new at this, but how do you power feed a vinegaroon?


----------



## sekmet022 (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats! Vinegaroon breeding is something im looking into as well, theres many here in california, the same species as well, but theyre out in 29 palms/desert area. Did you keep their cage moist/humid throughout the entire process of breeding->birth?


----------

